# 98 Altima GXE passenger power window problems...



## Xealos (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have a 98 Altima GXE edition. My passenger-side power window refuses to go up or down from both the driver's side controls and the passenger side controls. This leads me to believe it's the motor that's broken. Correct?

Anyone know where I could get a replacement part, and potentially more importantly, does anyone know the steps I'd need to take to replace this part myself? I'm pretty handy, so I think if someone could lead me in the correct direction and give me a rough outline, I think I could handle it.

Thanks in advance for any input!

Alex


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

first you need to check that all the screws around the motor are tight. the motor is grounded by connection to the door. so if motor is loose or the vertical bar sits loose on the door you motor can stop working. u can definitely do it yourself.

don't buy brands like duralast or value craft. which is what autozone and checker sells. mine broke in 1 year. 10 days past the warranty. the window was opening very slow. but if you find a motor with life time warranty go for it.

right now I have a motor from toyota camry. some custom work and it fitted. it's from right rear door of toyota camry 89. and it fit nissan altima 95 left rear door. 

be careful with junk yards. those assholes sometimes sell parts for more than those parts are in the store.


----------



## Xealos (Jul 10, 2007)

I see... So instead of buying a replacement from Autozone or whatnot, I should look into junking a part? Or buying from an independent auto store, or even the dealership? But shop around to make sure I don't get ripped off.

Now, you said a bunch of motors can fit in the door? How will I know if it fits? And what kind of custom work did you have to do to fit it into the door? Did it require a ton of work/time/tools? I, unfortunately, don't have acess to a huge garage of tools


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

it was just random coincidence that toyota motor fit the altima. 
so basically try to find a motor with life time warranty and keep the receipt. that's if you buy new motor.
very often junk yards will sell the motor for 90$ when brand new is 95$.
try this website: car-part.com/. many junk yards list their parts there.

I had good experience with NAPA autoparts when buying electrical parts.


----------



## Xealos (Jul 10, 2007)

Right right... That makes good sense 

I found this online... Would you guys be weary of purchasing from here? I haven't heard of it, but then again, this is the first time I'd be buying a car part online. Here's the link:

Shop 1A Auto® for 1993-01 Nissan Altima Power Window Motor Front Passenger Side for your Nissan Altima

What do you guys think? Does that look reasonable? And is it what I need?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't know never ordered from them. but the cool thing that it's new. most sell remanufactured. remanufactured electrical devices usually suck ass. 

so I never bought eanything from that website. look reasonably priced.


----------

